# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x - БЕЗ обсуждение, ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛОК!

## baurzhan1403

*Сборники обновлений, файлы конфигураций :*

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 
*Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана 
*Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана 
*ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана 
*Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана 
*Управление торговлей для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Управление торговлей для Казахстана 
*Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана 
*Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана 
*Розница для Казахстана* *Скрытый текст*
Розница для Казахстана 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Технологические платформы 8.3 по компонентам* *Скрытый текст*
8_3_16_1876 | 8_3_16_1973

8_3_17_1851 | 8_3_17_1989 | 8_3_17_2127 | 8_3_17_2198 | 8_3_17_2231 | 8_3_17_2256 | 8_3_17_2306 | 8_3_17_2665 | 8_3_17_2733 | 8_3_17_2760

8_3_18_1208 | 8_3_18_1289 | 8_3_18_1334 | 8_3_18_1363 | 8_3_18_1433 | 8_3_18_1483 | 8_3_18_1520 | 8_3_18_1563 | 8_3_18_1616 | 8_3_18_1661 | 8_3_18_1698 | 8_3_18_1741 | 8_3_18_1779 | 8_3_18_1894 | 8_3_18_1902 | 8_3_18_1957 | 8_3_18_1959

8_3_19_1150 | 8_3_19_1229 | 8_3_19_1264 | 8_3_19_1351 | 8_3_19_1399 | 8_3_19_1417 | 8_3_19_1467 | 8_3_19_1522 | 8_3_19_1659 | 8_3_19_1665 | 8_3_19_1723 | 8_3_19_1726

8_3_20_1549 | 8_3_20_1590 | 8_3_20_1613 | 8_3_20_1674 | 8_3_20_1710 | 8_3_20_1789 | 8_3_20_1838 | 8_3_20_1914 | 8_3_20_1996 | 8_3_20_2039 | 8_3_20_2076 | 8_3_20_2180 | 8_3_20_2184

8_3_21_1302 | 8_3_21_1393 | 8_3_21_1484 | 8_3_21_1508 | 8_3_21_1607 | 8_3_21_1622 | 8_3_21_1624

8_3_22_1603 | 8_3_22_1672 | 8_3_22_1704 | 8_3_22_1709  
*Сборник разных версий платформы 8, репаков* *Скрытый текст*
Сборник разных версий платформы 8, репаков

----------

alexme82 (17.02.2021), Alleee (29.01.2021), Alpamys (15.01.2018), Alt2015 (17.02.2019), Aziz111 (20.05.2019), bekaaktau (26.10.2018), bobkill (22.11.2018), BuTaJIuKcEkCu (27.04.2021), Butch87 (05.05.2021), Dakan11 (25.05.2018), DarkSnik13 (17.11.2021), dauletali (15.08.2019), Davifoff (04.08.2020), Destroyerkay (04.05.2021), Edem (24.11.2018), Effect_85 (06.12.2018), Eugene1977 (16.10.2017), gnomrush3000 (20.02.2021), igwill (18.07.2019), IPAS (09.02.2019), janjak001 (07.01.2018), JeffB (04.06.2018), Johnny87 (20.11.2020), kgdjgd (10.09.2018), kge (22.10.2017), KJlbIK (11.05.2018), Lankmiller (14.09.2020), lelik_lota (20.01.2019), MagogOFF (04.09.2018), Malidius (10.06.2021), MERIDIAN_trade (09.01.2019), poerpoer (26.09.2019), president-rk (24.01.2019), pukschta (24.02.2018), Qewerty (23.08.2020), qwerty0110 (14.01.2019), Rinareg (22.02.2019), rusALK (30.04.2020), Spider_kz (17.08.2020), Sulta (17.03.2021), thexrow (03.10.2020), Turan (26.01.2019), Vizsh (14.05.2018), Yuliya_S (20.10.2021), Zolo12 (03.11.2020), Алекс_KZ (11.02.2021), Карамбайчик (13.02.2020), Эльмирочка2907 (02.07.2020), Юрбек79 (12.05.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.15.6 от 07.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало


*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.16.2 от 01.04.2014*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало // зеркало

----------

chikovaniivan (03.10.2018), GNurik (07.09.2022)

----------


## Georg5

Всем привет. Очень нужна 1с8 торговля и склад, если у кого найдётся пожалуйста скиньте, добрые люди.

----------


## тансу

Добрый день!я на форуме новичок,прошу Вас мне помочь.Где можно скачать рабочие версии 1с 8.2 и 8.3 Предприятие,обновленные.Бу  ду Вам очень благодарна.Наталья.Астана.

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день!я на форуме новичок,прошу Вас мне помочь.Где можно скачать рабочие версии 1с 8.2 и 8.3 Предприятие,обновленные.Бу  ду Вам очень благодарна.Наталья.Астана.


 - Платформу можно скачать по ссылке из моей подписи, конфигурации тут: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...9B%D0%9A%D0%98!

----------


## OneO

Всем добрый день, у кого есть обновления на Бухгалтерия для Казахстана: «1С-Рейтинг» (2.0.18.11) ?
Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Ukei

> Куда пропала тема "Помогите найти последние конфигурации 1С для Казахстана"?


 - Сейчас она называется либо ПОПРОШАЙКА для Казахстана, либо ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ, уже не помню какая из. ;)

----------


## tsvictor

> - Сейчас она называется либо ПОПРОШАЙКА для Казахстана, либо ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ, уже не помню какая из. ;)


Нет, все эти темы существовали параллельно. Я на прошлой неделе заходил в нее и сохранил закладку на 338-ю страницу.

----------


## tsvictor

> - Сейчас она называется либо ПОПРОШАЙКА для Казахстана, либо ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ, уже не помню какая из. ;)


Оказывается она называлась "1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x. Конфигурации и отчетность - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!"
Я был подписан на нее и последнее письмо датируется 11.09.2017.
Вот сообщение письма:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Adil89 только что ответил в теме, на которую Вы подписались, - 1С:Казахстан 7.7-8.x. Конфигурации и отчетность - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ! - в разделе Полезные ссылки для скачивания Forum.RuBoard.Ru - компьютерный форум.

Эта тема расположена по адресу:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...!?goto=newpost

Размещенное сообщение:
***************
подскажите вышло обновление на 1С бухгалтерия с мед. страхованием, в каком именно релизе оно.
***************


Также могут быть и другие сообщения, но Вы не будете получать уведомления, пока снова не посетите форум.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Forum.RuBoard.Ru - компьютерный форум
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Ukei

- В связи с закрытием темы ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ССЫЛОК для Казахстана по жалобе правообладателей, все обсуждения отсюда переносим в ПОПРОШАЙКУ для Казахстана: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B0%D0%BD%D0%B0

 - Эту тему в дальнейшем будем использовать ТОЛЬКО для ссылок.

----------


## Ukei

deleted

----------


## StAlf

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.15.21 от 19.09.2017 г.*
Обновление

----------

bbiko (02.10.2017), raxmet (21.09.2017)

----------


## Наталья*

> - В связи с закрытием темы ТОЛЬКО ДЛЯ ССЫЛОК для Казахстана по жалобе правообладателей, все обсуждения отсюда переносим в ПОПРОШАЙКУ для Казахстана: http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B0%D0%BD%D0%B0
> 
>  - Эту тему в дальнейшем будем использовать ТОЛЬКО для ссылок.


Спасибо что подсказали где смотреть.

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана   конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0  версия  2.0.25.10 от 28.09.2017 г.* 
*Обновление Проф:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf) Проф:* 
*turbobit*…..* filhost* …..*sibit*
*Обновление Базовая:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

*Обработка Обмен ЭСФ для Бухгалтерия для Казахстана 2.0.25.10 Проф и Базовой*
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.15.28  от 02.10.2017 г.* 
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf) Проф:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Обновление Базовая:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. версия 2.0.12.10  от 28.09.2017 г.* 
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf) Проф:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*]*sibit*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 2.0  версия 2.0.16.12  от 06.09.2017 г.* 
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf) Проф:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* 1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "Конвертация данных", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.5.3  от 27.04.2017 г.* 
*Установка:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

----------

cntkf (03.10.2017), dd444dd (04.10.2017), dimus_lug (04.10.2017), miromaks21 (09.11.2017), MuratSh (04.10.2017), raxmet (04.10.2017), Лия92 (04.10.2017)

----------


## Yxrain

обновление "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"  3.0.15.28 от 02.10.17

https://yadi.sk/d/z-MZJ1Nq3NSxuP

----------

aragon (12.10.2017), dimus_lug (04.10.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.25.10 от 28.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.25.10 от 28.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.15.21 от 19.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.15.21 от 19.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.15.28 от 02.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.15.28 от 02.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.2.58*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.24.7*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Общепит для Казахстана ПРОФ", релиз 2.0.27.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.16.12 от 06.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.16.12 от 06.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.3.6 от 04.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.2.68 от 04.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Аптека для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.1.16 от 18.08.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 1.0.32.5 от 19.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.1.3 от 27.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.3.3 от 05.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.14.7 от 02.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 3.1.4.8 от 04.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.1.4.8 от 04.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:


СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.1.3.10 от 18.07.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.12.10 от 28.09.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dimus_lug (12.10.2017), han_51 (27.10.2017), Mr.DEV!L (06.10.2017), OLGALS (25.02.2018), topridder (06.10.2017)

----------


## letvipdep

* Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.1.3.10 от 18.07.2017г.*
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf):* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.1.4.8  от 04.10.2017г.*
*Обновление Проф:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf) Проф:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Обновление Базовая:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf) Проф:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 2.2, версия 2.2.16.5 от 01.03.2017 г.* 
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf):* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.14.7 от 02.10.2017 г.*
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf):* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.3.6 от 04.10.2017г.* 
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf):* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0, версия 4.0.12.1 от 19.07.2017г.* 
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf):* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.31.1 от 15.02.2017 г.* 
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf):* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

* Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.2.60 от 04.10.2017г.* 
*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*
*Файл  конфигурации (*.cf) :* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

----------

bbiko (09.10.2017), Mr.DEV!L (06.10.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕГЛАМЕНТИРОВАННОЙ ОТЧЕТНОСТИ 7.7 2007-2017*

*ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ ТИПОВЫХ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ 8.2/8.3
(включая текущие релизы)**
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана"
Конфигурация "Аптека для Казахстана"
*

----------

cntkf (11.10.2017), dimus_lug (11.10.2017), Erkanat79 (29.10.2017), ForAnyShit (07.11.2017), Leo1989 (18.04.2019), miromaks21 (09.11.2017), Refox (09.10.2017), Лия92 (17.10.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.13.1 от 10.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.13.2 от 13.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.3.5 от 06.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.17.4 от 09.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.12.13 от 10.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bbiko (17.10.2017), dimus_lug (17.10.2017), raxmet (17.10.2017), StAlf (18.10.2017)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.25.15 от 21.11.2017г.*

*Обновление:* 
*turbobit*…..*filhost* …..*sibit*

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.25.15 от 21.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.25.15 от 21.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.16.15 от 14.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.16.15 от 14.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.13.3 от 03.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.1.1 от 10.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.4.1 от 04.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.2 от 23.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.1.15 от 20.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

cntkf (05.12.2017), Sulta (07.02.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.17.11 от 05.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.17.11 от 05.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.3 от 06.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Аптека для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.1.19 от 11.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Sulta (07.02.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.25.15 от 21.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.25.15 от 21.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.17.11 от 05.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.17.11 от 05.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.13.3 от 03.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.1.1 от 10.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.1.2 от 27.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.4.1 от 04.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.3 от 06.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.1.15 от 20.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Аптека для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.1.19 от 11.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.3.5 от 06.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alpamys (10.01.2018), Leya (11.01.2018), miromaks21 (26.01.2018), Sulta (07.02.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.18.11 от 10.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.18.11 от 10.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.1 от 10.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.2 от 22.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.3 от 05.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.5.3 от 16.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.12.13 от 10.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

cntkf (19.01.2018), miromaks21 (26.01.2018), R1tteN (19.01.2018), Refox (21.01.2018), Sulta (07.02.2018), Yxrain (17.01.2018), Виктор76 (17.01.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.4 от 19.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.4 от 23.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана", релиз 1.0.1.6 от 28.09.2010*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана", релиз 1.0.27.3 от 09.11.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.3.8 от 25.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Упрощенная декларация для субъектов малого бизнеса от 26.01.2018*

Для конфигураций:
"Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", версия 1.3.14.7
"Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0", версия 2.0.25.15
"Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.0", версия 2.0.25.15
"Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0", версия 2.0.12.13
"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", версия 2.0.16.12
"Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана", версия 2.0.16.12

"Упрощенная декларация для субъектов малого бизнеса", форма 910.00 (за 2-е полугодие 2017г.)". 

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Refox (30.01.2018)

----------


## Viktor.B

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.26.9 от 30.01.18
> Скачать обновление


Буду очень признателен, если ссылка будет на бесплатный файлообменник.

----------


## Arabic

> Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.26.9 от 30.01.18
> Скачать обновление


перезалейте пожалуйста Sorry, service not allowed

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.26.9 от 30.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.26.9 от 30.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.18.12 от 31.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.18.12 от 31.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.6.4 от 19.06.2013*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.17.3 от 31.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.3 от 31.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 1.0.34.1 от 05.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.3.6 от 30.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана", релиз 1.0.28.1 от 05.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.15.3 от 31.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.13.8 от 31.01.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

dimus_lug (06.02.2018), dragon_vit (06.02.2018), ForAnyShit (06.02.2018), Leya (07.02.2018), Refox (15.02.2018), Rinareg (06.02.2018), Slon Dovolny (06.02.2018), Sulta (06.02.2018), svs_80 (09.02.2018), topridder (15.02.2018), voyageur (13.02.2018), zestq (07.02.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.26.11 от 15.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.26.11 от 15.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.14.1 от 06.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.6 от 08.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.17.4 от 09.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.4 от 09.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.5.4 от 06.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.6 от 09.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Аптека для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.2.12 от 13.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.3.7 от 09.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.15.5 от 15.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.13.10 от 06.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alexche (10.04.2018), difussion (21.02.2018), dimus_lug (19.02.2018), Djon01 (15.07.2019), dragon_vit (21.02.2018), Leya (19.02.2018), miromaks21 (20.12.2018), PIRG (19.02.2018), StAlf (19.02.2018), stronger_s (31.05.2018), tizak89 (03.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.19.3 от 23.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.19.3 от 23.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 3.2.1.12 от 19.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.2.1.12 от 19.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Alex2030alex (09.04.2018), amerlin (15.05.2018), cntkf (27.02.2018), dimus_lug (24.02.2018), ForAnyShit (24.02.2018), Maksims (15.03.2018), raxmet (24.02.2018), Stitch (19.07.2019), Sulta (03.03.2018), topridder (04.03.2018)

----------


## ForAnyShit

Самораспаковщик с чистой 7.70.282 со всеми крайними регламентированными отчетами, начиная с 2012 года, ТУТ

----------

Alexche (10.04.2018), IPAS (12.01.2019), miromaks21 (07.08.2018), Ukei (06.03.2018), Виктор76 (06.03.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.26.12 от 05.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.26.12 от 05.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В РОЗЫСКЕ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.14.2 от 28.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.36.1 от 04.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.37.1 от 25.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.38.1 от 12.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", релиз 2.7.8.14 от 23.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.7 от 20.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 1.0.34.2 от 05.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

cbs. (03.04.2018), cntkf (19.03.2018), dimus_lug (13.03.2018), Djon01 (15.07.2019), han_51 (24.04.2018), Maksims (15.03.2018), miromaks21 (20.12.2018), nartrof (01.04.2018), raxmet (12.03.2018), stronger_s (31.05.2018), Sulta (02.04.2018), topridder (20.03.2018), voyageur (22.04.2018), Тать В (27.03.2019)

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5
Регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2017 года
Обновление 17q4001 от 28.03.2018 г. ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (29.03.2018), maxximulusa (03.05.2018), nartrof (01.04.2018), Sulta (02.04.2018)

----------


## ForAnyShit

Самораспаковщик с чистой 7.70.282 со всеми крайними регламентированными отчетами, начиная с 2012Q1 и заканчивая 2017Q4, ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (01.04.2018), maxximulusa (03.05.2018), miromaks21 (07.08.2018), nartrof (01.04.2018), Sulta (02.04.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> Здравствуйте, а где найти комплект отчетов для  Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, разработка для Казахстана:  (2.0.26.12), может кто загрузит?


https://yadi.sk/d/uJ0dErbA3VFeRQ

----------

miromaks21 (07.08.2018), Ukei (12.05.2018), Наталья* (12.05.2018)

----------


## ForAnyShit

Самораспаковщик с чистой 7.70.282 со всеми крайними регламентированными отчетами, начиная с 2012Q1 и заканчивая 2018Q1, ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (15.05.2018), Doge (16.05.2018), StAlf (17.05.2018), Sulta (19.05.2018), Ukei (22.05.2018)

----------


## ForAnyShit

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5
Регламентированная отчетность за 1 квартал 2018 года
Обновление 18q1002 от 17.05.2018 г. ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (22.05.2018), Joltiy (22.05.2018), Ukei (22.05.2018)

----------


## Виктор76

> ДД!  Поделитесь релизом (2.0.27.2) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ", редакция 2.0, релизом (2.0.27.2) для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана (базовая) ПРОФ", редакция 2.0!


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/.G3pv-u82MoB

----------

baurzz (10.09.2018), Ukei (28.05.2018), zestq (29.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.26.12 от 05.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.26.12 от 05.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-базу ИЩУ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.27.2 от 25.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.27.2 от 25.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-базу ИЩУ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.20.4 от 23.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.20.4 от 23.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.17.5 от 02.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.5 от 02.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.5.5 от 16.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.5.6 от 03.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.14.2 от 28.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.9 от 15.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 10.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.36.1 от 04.10.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.37.1 от 25.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Нефтебаза", релиз 2.0.38.1 от 12.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.7 от 20.02.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.9 от 19.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.11 от 11.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", релиз 2.7.8.14*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 1.0.34.2 от 05.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 1.0.34.3 от 26.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана", релиз 2.0.4.1 от 21.03.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана", релиз 1.0.28.2 от 05.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Кадры для государственных организаций Казахстана", релиз 1.0.28.3 от 10.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 3.2.2.22 от 10.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.2.2.22 от 10.04.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.14.8 от 30.05.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

amerlin (18.09.2018), bekaaktau (26.10.2018), cntkf (09.07.2018), dimson2 (11.06.2018), dimus_lug (04.06.2018), han_51 (10.08.2018), miromaks21 (20.12.2018), phdmagix (02.07.2018), raxmet (05.06.2018), Refox (07.07.2018), thekz (07.06.2018), voyageur (25.06.2018), yenivey (18.04.2019), Yxrain (05.06.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.21.7 от 13.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.21.7 от 13.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.6.3 от 04.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.15.3 от 26.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.15.4 от 03.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана", релиз 4.0.15.5 от 16.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РАРУС: CRM для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.10.1 от 07.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.12 от 04.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", релиз 2.7.9.3 от 16.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.3.9 от 21.06.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

amerlin (20.09.2018), bekaaktau (26.10.2018), cntkf (31.07.2018), dimus_lug (19.07.2018), dragon_vit (03.08.2018), Nell* (20.08.2019), raxmet (17.07.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.21.9 от 27.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.21.9 от 27.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.17.6 от 25.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.6 от 25.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с ПРОФ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.16.3 от 31.07.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.16.5 от 01.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 3.2.2.26 от 01.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.2.2.26 от 01.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 3.2.3.10 от 03.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.2.3.10 от 03.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bekaaktau (26.10.2018), dimus_lug (05.08.2018), Nastya_sh (07.08.2018), raxmet (06.08.2018), Refox (19.08.2018), Slon Dovolny (07.09.2018), Sulta (07.09.2018), Людмилаладыгин (17.08.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.22.4 от 29.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.22.4 от 29.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.23.3 от 31.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.23.3 от 31.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана", релиз 1.0.5.3 от 09.09.2016*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.1.2 от 27.12.2017*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.11 от 23.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.17.7 от 02.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана КОРП", релиз 2.0.17.7 от 02.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.6.4 от 19.09.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.13 от 08.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.14 от 31.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "РЕЙТИНГ: Аптека для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.3.3 от 30.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.3.11 от 28.08.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.16.6 от 05.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

amerlin (31.01.2019), bekaaktau (06.11.2018), dardwel (24.12.2018), dimus_lug (05.11.2018), DocZor (27.01.2019), Edem (26.11.2018), Freemason (29.11.2018), miromaks21 (20.11.2018), Refox (04.11.2018), Slon Dovolny (05.11.2018)

----------


## DFinteX

*Обновление "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.15 от 10.12.18*

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ


*Обновление "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", версия 3.2.3.18 от 06.11.18*

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (11.12.2018), bekaaktau (16.01.2019), dimus_lug (11.12.2018), Drugoy (31.01.2019), JeffB (01.02.2019), Ukei (11.12.2018)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.24.2 от 27.12.18*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (28.12.2018), amerlin (31.01.2019), aragon (28.12.2018), bekaaktau (16.01.2019), dimus_lug (28.12.2018), DocZor (27.01.2019), Drugoy (28.12.2018), JeffB (01.02.2019), ltany (07.01.2019), MERIDIAN_trade (09.01.2019), Nastya_sh (10.01.2019), phoenix_ip (08.01.2021), raxmet (29.12.2018), slawaforum (12.01.2019), Slon Dovolny (18.01.2019), Smithbro (16.01.2019), Stitch (19.07.2019), thekz (21.02.2019), zestq (22.01.2019), Создание Тьмы (18.01.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.18 от 03.01.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

baliar (13.01.2019), bekaaktau (16.01.2019), DocZor (27.01.2019), Drugoy (31.01.2019), ikalichkin (13.01.2019), IPAS (10.01.2019), JeffB (01.02.2019), Ukei (06.01.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.25.2 от 28.01.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

amerlin (31.01.2019), aragon (29.01.2019), Chuvakoff (09.04.2019), cntkf (29.01.2019), cvetocheg (30.01.2019), Drugoy (29.01.2019), FenixOid (30.01.2019), JeffB (01.02.2019), ltany (29.01.2019), MERIDIAN_trade (31.01.2019), slawaforum (01.02.2019), thekz (21.02.2019), treker666 (07.02.2019), Ukei (29.01.2019), zhuba (31.01.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.24 от 30.01.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

aragon (30.01.2019), Drugoy (31.01.2019), JeffB (01.02.2019), raxmet (30.01.2019), Slon Dovolny (03.02.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.28.2 от 31.01.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ


*Обновление "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.16 от 31.01.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

Chuvakoff (16.07.2019), DarkSnik (23.07.2019), Drugoy (31.01.2019), JeffB (01.02.2019), lived08 (13.02.2019), ltany (31.01.2019), Refox (11.02.2019), slawaforum (01.02.2019), thekz (21.02.2019), topridder (01.02.2019), treker666 (07.02.2019), zhuba (31.01.2019), Лианелла (05.04.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Обновление "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 2.2", релиз 2.2.18.5 от 01.02.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

cntkf (07.02.2019), harvad_crash (19.02.2019), raxmet (05.02.2019)

----------


## cntkf

*Нефтебаза 43 релиз*

http://wdfiles.ru/moSq

----------

DFinteX (21.02.2019), raxmet (22.02.2019), Ukei (15.02.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.15 от 20.02.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ


*Криптографическая библиотека для ЭСФ (обычные и управляемые формы), версия 1.8*

Внешняя обработка (открыть -> указать организацию -> выполнить):

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

anton.bulashev (27.03.2019), bashkadove1 (14.03.2019), disix (15.02.2022), ikalichkin (21.02.2019), ltany (22.02.2019), miromaks21 (26.02.2019), raxmet (27.02.2019), Slon Dovolny (24.03.2019), thekz (21.02.2019), Бармалейкин (10.01.2021)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.29.2 от 21.02.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

Chuvakoff (16.07.2019), cntkf (22.02.2019), DarkSnik (23.07.2019), Drugoy (22.02.2019), Edem (25.02.2019), FenixOid (25.02.2019), Freemason (08.04.2019), han_51 (06.05.2019), ltany (22.02.2019), miromaks21 (26.02.2019), Nell* (22.08.2019), Notafoe (27.02.2019), raxmet (22.02.2019), Slon Dovolny (07.03.2019), thekz (01.03.2019), topridder (23.02.2019), zestq (01.03.2019), Лианелла (08.08.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Обновление "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.28 от 25.02.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (25.02.2019), shura-nn (08.06.2020), Ukei (25.02.2019), Лианелла (08.08.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Обновление "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.21 от 13.03.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

dimus_lug (13.03.2019), Ukei (13.03.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.29.3 от 20.03.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

Ablao (03.10.2020), Chuvakoff (03.07.2019), cntkf (25.03.2019), DarkSnik (23.07.2019), Drugoy (23.03.2019), freeman74 (28.03.2019), ikalichkin (21.03.2019), ltany (26.03.2019), miromaks21 (14.05.2019), Nell* (22.08.2019), raxmet (22.03.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗовая, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.29.3*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка,  Облако

----------

cntkf (25.03.2019), DFinteX (21.03.2019), Drugoy (23.03.2019), ltany (26.03.2019), raxmet (22.03.2019), Ukei (21.03.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.26.1 от 21.03.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

amerlin (28.03.2019), cbs. (06.04.2019), Chuvakoff (03.07.2019), cntkf (25.03.2019), Drugoy (23.03.2019), freeman74 (28.03.2019), ikalichkin (23.03.2019), ltany (26.03.2019), Nastya_sh (27.03.2019), raxmet (22.03.2019), Slon Dovolny (23.03.2019), Stitch (12.07.2019), yarobor (30.03.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.26.1 от 21.03.2019*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако

----------

1177sa (25.03.2019), cntkf (25.03.2019), DFinteX (24.03.2019), ltany (26.03.2019), raxmet (24.03.2019), Ukei (24.03.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.31 от 26.03.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

ikalichkin (28.03.2019), Ukei (27.03.2019), Лианелла (08.08.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Криптографическая библиотека для ЭСФ (обычные и управляемые формы), версия 1.8 - обновлено для ERP и KA*

Внешняя обработка (файл/открыть -> указать организацию -> выполнить):

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

cntkf (28.03.2019), Corall (07.07.2020), crazy_kz (09.02.2020), Ereke_QAZ (31.07.2019), ikalichkin (28.03.2019), mes (27.01.2020), miromaks21 (05.11.2019), sch-cats (23.06.2020), Slon Dovolny (01.04.2019), StAlf (18.01.2020), thekz (28.03.2019), Ukei (28.03.2019), X-myRzA (21.01.2020)

----------


## DFinteX

*Обновление "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.23 от 28.03.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

ikalichkin (29.03.2019), Ukei (30.03.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.32 от 08.04.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (08.04.2019), Asulan (27.04.2019), augusta (09.07.2021), cntkf (05.06.2019), Freemason (29.06.2019)

----------


## Drugoy

1С:Предприятие 7.7. Конфигурация "Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана"  редакция 2.5
Регламентированная отчетность за 4 квартал 2018 года
Обновление 18q4001 от 28.03..2019 г. ТУТ

----------

dimus_lug (10.04.2019), Doge (08.05.2019), ikalichkin (11.04.2019), ltany (10.04.2019), raxmet (14.04.2019), Ukei (11.04.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.27.3 от 30.04.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (01.05.2019), Alex_Gv75 (14.05.2019), aragon (04.05.2019), Chuvakoff (03.07.2019), cntkf (03.05.2019), DarkSnik (23.07.2019), difussion (02.05.2019), Drugoy (01.05.2019), Freemason (02.05.2019), lived08 (02.05.2019), ltany (02.05.2019), TEV (01.05.2019), treker666 (03.05.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.34 от 06.05.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (07.05.2019), Arhangel_url (16.08.2019), cbs. (14.05.2019), ikalichkin (07.05.2019), raxmet (07.05.2019), Ukei (07.05.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.37 от 07.05.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ


*Обновление "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.25 от 07.05.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

aragon (21.05.2019), Arhangel_url (16.08.2019), ikalichkin (09.05.2019), Ukei (09.05.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.28.2 от 21.05.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (21.05.2019), amerlin (21.08.2019), Arabic (03.06.2019), Arhangel_url (16.08.2019), cbs. (28.05.2019), cntkf (24.05.2019), Drugoy (22.05.2019), ikalichkin (21.05.2019), ltany (23.05.2019), raxmet (23.05.2019), Slon Dovolny (27.05.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, 3.0.28.2 от 21.05.2019* 
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако 
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако

----------

cntkf (24.05.2019), DFinteX (22.05.2019), Drugoy (22.05.2019), journey (24.05.2019), ltany (23.05.2019), Platinum3005 (30.05.2019), raxmet (23.05.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 22.4.4.42 от 31.05.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

ikalichkin (01.06.2019), NewTesla (29.06.2019), Ukei (01.06.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.42 от 03.06.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (04.06.2019), Arabic (13.06.2019), cntkf (05.06.2019), dimus_lug (04.06.2019), ikalichkin (04.06.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.29.1 от 11.06.2019*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако

----------

DFinteX (13.06.2019), maxximulusa (21.07.2019), Ukei (12.06.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.29.1 от 13.06.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (13.06.2019), amerlin (21.08.2019), Arabic (13.06.2019), aragon (13.06.2019), baurzhan1403 (18.06.2019), cbs. (22.06.2019), Chuvakoff (03.07.2019), cntkf (17.06.2019), ikalichkin (13.06.2019), journey (23.07.2019), maaxxx (04.07.2019), margellan (09.07.2019), maxximulusa (02.07.2019), raxmet (13.06.2019), Slon Dovolny (29.07.2019), thekz (27.06.2019), topridder (13.06.2019), Ukei (13.06.2019), Линник (22.07.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.26 от 19.06.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (20.06.2019), ikalichkin (20.06.2019), Ukei (20.06.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.30.1 от 26.06.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

angel710 (09.07.2019), aragon (27.06.2019), Chuvakoff (16.07.2019), cntkf (02.07.2019), DarkSnik (23.07.2019), dragon_vit (02.07.2019), Drugoy (28.06.2019), golto (15.07.2019), ltany (30.06.2019), maxximulusa (02.07.2019), Nell* (22.08.2019), Slon Dovolny (29.07.2019), thekz (27.06.2019), topridder (11.07.2019), treker666 (27.06.2019), Лианелла (08.08.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Обновление "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.1.1.37 от 01.07.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (02.07.2019), DarkSnik (23.07.2019), ikalichkin (02.07.2019), Nell* (20.08.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.45 от 03.07.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (04.07.2019), ikalichkin (04.07.2019), Ukei (04.07.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.46 от 05.07.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (06.07.2019), Aibat1994 (21.09.2019), cntkf (11.07.2019), dimus_lug (17.07.2019), Freemason (23.07.2019), ikalichkin (06.07.2019), Алисеенко Марк (06.08.2019), Лианелла (08.08.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.30.1  от 24.07.2019*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Выгрузка пустой ИБ: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.30.1  от 24.07.2019*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Выгрузка пустой ИБ: Ссылка, Облако

----------

7UpEugen (15.10.2019), Alexandr_2 (19.08.2019), amerlin (21.08.2019), cbs. (12.08.2019), cntkf (26.07.2019), DFinteX (01.08.2019), dimus_lug (25.07.2019), hohol_kz (30.10.2019), Nastya_sh (26.07.2019), NewTesla (05.08.2019), sergo421 (19.09.2019), Slon Dovolny (29.07.2019), treker666 (25.07.2019), X-myRzA (21.01.2020)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.47 от 01.08.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (01.08.2019), Chuvakoff (01.09.2019), ikalichkin (01.08.2019), NewTesla (05.08.2019), rednomads (02.08.2019), Ukei (01.08.2019), Лианелла (08.08.2019)

----------


## hohol_kz

*1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7. Бухгалтерский учет для Казахстана, ред. 2.5 релиз 7.70.283 от 16.07.2019*

ЯндексДиск

----------

bekaaktau (27.09.2019), crazy_kz (02.05.2020), DFinteX (22.08.2019), Drugoy (17.08.2019), eldorado (02.09.2019), ltany (26.08.2019), slawaforum (07.10.2019), Ukei (15.08.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0", релиз 2.0.31.2 от 22.08.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

alexme82 (03.09.2019), Bagdiyar (27.08.2019), baurzhan1403 (22.08.2019), bekaaktau (27.09.2019), Chuvakoff (01.09.2019), cntkf (23.08.2019), dimus_lug (22.08.2019), eldorado (02.09.2019), erosh_kz (30.06.2020), golto (27.09.2019), hohol_kz (22.10.2019), ikalichkin (22.08.2019), ltany (26.08.2019), Nell* (22.08.2019), olechka1975 (07.11.2019), raxmet (23.08.2019), rednomads (28.08.2019), shpatel7 (18.09.2019), slawaforum (07.10.2019), Slon Dovolny (08.09.2019), SteinSv (01.10.2019), Stitch (30.10.2019), thekz (15.10.2019), voyageur (07.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.31.2 от 22.08.2019*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл выгрузки пустой базы (*.dt): Ссылка, Облако

----------

alexme82 (03.09.2019), bekaaktau (27.09.2019), belud (12.02.2021), Chuvakoff (01.09.2019), cntkf (23.08.2019), DFinteX (23.08.2019), dimus_lug (22.08.2019), ltany (26.08.2019), Nell* (22.08.2019), raxmet (23.08.2019), rednomads (28.08.2019), thekz (16.09.2021)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.31.2 от 29.08.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (30.08.2019), amerlin (15.01.2020), Arabic (01.09.2019), Asisdes (10.09.2019), bekaaktau (27.09.2019), Chuvakoff (01.09.2019), cntkf (04.09.2019), Djonsan (13.01.2020), eldorado (02.09.2019), hohol_kz (22.10.2019), hronohom (31.08.2019), journey (02.09.2019), ltany (09.10.2019), Nell* (02.09.2019), RafaelDrag (15.02.2020), Raferty91 (05.09.2019), raxmet (31.08.2019), Slon Dovolny (08.09.2019), SteinSv (01.10.2019), voyageur (07.01.2020), Алисеенко Марк (09.01.2020)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.49 от 02.09.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (02.09.2019), Asisdes (10.09.2019), bekaaktau (27.09.2019), eldorado (02.09.2019), ikalichkin (04.09.2019), Ukei (02.09.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3", релиз 3.4.4.48 от 02.09.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ

Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (03.09.2019), 7UpEugen (15.10.2019), Asisdes (10.09.2019), bekaaktau (27.09.2019), cntkf (13.09.2019), Erkanat79 (19.11.2019), freeman74 (06.09.2019), ikalichkin (04.09.2019), IPAS (28.09.2019), Nell* (28.05.2020), NewTesla (28.09.2019), Raferty91 (05.09.2019), Нина1987 (10.12.2019), Я н (05.11.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Здравствуйте. У кого -нибудь есть дистрибутив перехода с базовой на професионал для версии 3.0.28.2 Поделитесь. Очень надо


*AccountingKz_3_0_28_2_updstpb.exe*
Эта тема - только для публикации *раздаваемых* ресурсов!!!
Пожалуйста, просьбы выкладываем в родственной теме: *1С: Предприятие ПОПРОШАЙКА для Казахстана*

----------

DFinteX (25.09.2019), ltany (13.09.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Розница для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 2.2, версия 2.2.3.1 от 02.09.2019*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл выгрузки пустой базы (*.dt): Ссылка, Облако

----------

DFinteX (25.09.2019), rednomads (31.12.2019), Ukei (19.09.2019)

----------


## baliar

*Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана версия 2.4.4.50 от 23.09.19*
Файл конфигурации Ссылка

----------

ikalichkin (03.10.2019)

----------


## DFinteX

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0", релиз 3.0.32.1 от 03.10.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.53 от 03.10.19*

Дистрибутив обновления:

СКАЧАТЬ


Конфигурация:

СКАЧАТЬ

----------

666Rebel666 (03.10.2019), amerlin (15.01.2020), Asisdes (11.10.2019), bekaaktau (03.10.2019), bela_papa (11.10.2019), cbs. (19.11.2019), Chuvakoff (09.01.2020), cntkf (04.10.2019), dd444dd (10.10.2019), Drugoy (05.10.2019), Freemason (07.10.2019), GrAn59 (29.10.2019), ikalichkin (03.10.2019), ltany (09.10.2019), Nell* (29.10.2019), rednomads (04.10.2019), Slon Dovolny (21.11.2019), thekz (15.10.2019), Ukei (03.10.2019), vasilii2040 (10.10.2019), X-myRzA (21.01.2020), Алисеенко Марк (09.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, 3.0, версия 3.0.32.1 от 03.10.2019*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл выгрузки пустой базы (*.dt): Ссылка, Облако

----------

bekaaktau (03.10.2019), cntkf (04.10.2019), dd444dd (10.10.2019), DFinteX (04.10.2019), Drugoy (05.10.2019), GrAn59 (29.10.2019), journey (07.10.2019), ltany (09.10.2019), rednomads (04.10.2019), SteinSv (16.01.2020), vasilii2040 (10.10.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

> ссылка не работает


ССЫЛКА *https://dropmefiles.com/qGKqv* только сейчас, 11.10.2019 20:10, *ещё* ЖИВАЯ!

----------

Aibat1994 (12.10.2019), DFinteX (24.10.2019), Ukei (22.10.2019)

----------


## baliar

Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана версия 2.4.4.53 от 08.10.19
Файл конфигурации Ссылка

----------

Ukei (22.10.2019)

----------


## baliar

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана версия 3.1.1.45 от 03.10.19*
Файл конфигурации скачать или скачать

----------

cntkf (14.11.2019), Nell* (18.11.2019), rednomads (29.10.2019)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, 3.0, версия 3.0.33.2 от 09.01.2020*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл выгрузки пустой базы (*.dt): Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, 3.0, версия 3.0.33.2 от 09.01.2020*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл выгрузки пустой базы (*.dt): Ссылка, Облако

----------

Alex_oit (12.01.2020), amerlin (15.01.2020), Asisdes (07.03.2020), Chuvakoff (14.01.2020), cntkf (10.01.2020), Drugoy (10.01.2020), Gallla (24.03.2020), Nell* (13.01.2020), NewTesla (15.01.2020), PIRG (29.01.2020), raxmet (10.01.2020), rednomads (15.01.2020), SteinSv (16.01.2020), treker666 (20.01.2020), Ukei (10.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, версия 3.1.1.51  от  09.01.2020*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл выгрузки пустой базы (*.dt): Ссылка, Облако

----------

Nell* (13.01.2020), rednomads (17.01.2020), Uli64 (16.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*angel710*, для Бух РК 3.0 откройте ссылку ниже:
*Скрытый текст*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9a8R/5ktWGvniA

----------

angel710 (17.01.2020)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.31.2 от 22.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 2.0.31.2 от 22.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база В ПОИСКЕ, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", релиз 3.0.33.2 от 09.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.0.33.2 от 09.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.18.5 от 15.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом КОРП для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.18.5 от 15.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", релиз 3.1.1.51 от 09.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.1.3.14 от 22.10.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.14 от 01.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.15 от 06.12.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.53 от 02.10.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.56 от 24.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", релиз 2.4.4.57 от 16.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана. Модуль "Бюджетирование", релиз 2.1.3.13*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.4.1 от 27.12.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана", релиз 1.6.4.8 от 08.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 1.3.19.1 от 22.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 2.2.18.5 от 01.02.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 3.2.3.18 от 06.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.2.3.18 от 06.11.2018*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 3.4.4.48 от 02.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.4.4.48 от 02.09.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", релиз 3.4.4.57 от 14.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF, переход с БАЗОВОЙ), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 3.4.4.57 от 14.01.2020*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", релиз 2.0.18.1 от 28.08.2019*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, обновление, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

amerlin (02.07.2020), arkalyk (27.01.2021), baurzhan1403 (25.01.2020), cbs. (17.01.2020), Doge (22.01.2020), fakemadman (27.03.2020), Gallla (24.03.2020), maxximulusa (19.01.2020), miromaks21 (20.01.2020), Nell* (27.05.2020), poerpoer (04.12.2020), raxmet (17.01.2020), Refox (25.04.2020), Slon Dovolny (31.01.2020), TEV (18.01.2020), X-myRzA (21.01.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.32.1 от 31.01.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.32.1 от 31.01.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

----------

cbs. (01.02.2020), Chuvakoff (06.02.2020), cntkf (01.02.2020), han_51 (15.04.2020), ltany (03.02.2020), Nell* (05.02.2020), PIRG (01.02.2020), raxmet (01.02.2020), thekz (16.09.2021), treker666 (03.02.2020), Ukei (01.02.2020), Лианелла (24.03.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.3 от 04.02.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.3 от 04.02.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

----------

amerlin (02.07.2020), bob2113 (28.02.2020), Chuvakoff (11.02.2020), cntkf (05.02.2020), Corall (05.02.2020), IPAS (12.02.2020), KuanyshKa (13.02.2020), Nell* (05.02.2020), Platinum3005 (11.02.2020), raxmet (05.02.2020), RinataMax (05.02.2020), XMAxbIt (10.02.2020)

----------


## APOGEE

Внешнее расширение для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 3.0.33.3
Архив содержит:
- ИсправлениеРасчетаВОСМС2020  .cfe.
- Исправление расчета ВОСМС. При начислении заработной платы меньше 25МРП, корректировка дохода 90% по ИПН увеличивает доход для исчисления ВОСМС, доход должен уменьшаться 
(при отключенном признаке "Расчет СН, ООСМС, ВОСМС без применения 90% корректировки по ИПН" в регистре сведений "Учетная политика (налоговый учет)").
Внимание для базовой версии 1с 8.3 не подходит!
https://dropmefiles.com/8mdG6

----------

666Rebel666 (07.02.2020), Chuvakoff (11.02.2020), Drugoy (07.02.2020), IPAS (12.02.2020), karaulaga (28.02.2020), Nell* (07.02.2020), Platinum3005 (11.02.2020), raxmet (07.02.2020), rednomads (07.02.2020), SteinSv (10.02.2020), thekz (25.02.2020), Ukei (07.02.2020), XMAxbIt (10.02.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.4 от 17.02.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.4 от 17.02.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

----------

AlexTarasov (02.03.2020), amerlin (02.07.2020), cbs. (26.03.2020), Chuvakoff (29.02.2020), cntkf (18.02.2020), Drugoy (18.02.2020), Freemason (18.02.2020), karaulaga (28.02.2020), maxximulusa (26.02.2020), Nastya_sh (24.02.2020), Nell* (18.02.2020), NeveDimchik (03.03.2020), Slon Dovolny (23.02.2020), Ансат (26.03.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.19.2 от 05.02.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

----------

karaulaga (28.02.2020), maxximulusa (10.06.2020), NeveDimchik (03.03.2020), Ukei (24.02.2020), Ансат (26.03.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.5 от 08.04.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.5 от 08.04.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

----------

AlexTarasov (13.04.2020), Alex_oit (15.04.2020), amerlin (02.07.2020), Arabic (16.04.2020), aragon (09.04.2020), aslay (10.04.2020), cbs. (29.04.2020), Chuvakoff (13.04.2020), cntkf (13.04.2020), Drugoy (09.04.2020), Freemason (15.04.2020), hohol_kz (14.04.2020), Nell* (10.04.2020), PIRG (15.04.2020), raxmet (09.04.2020), rednomads (14.04.2020), treker666 (09.04.2020), Ukei (09.04.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.33.1 от 14.04.2020* 
Обновление: Ссылка,  Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка,  Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка,  Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.33.1 от 14.04.2020* 
Обновление: Ссылка,  Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка,  Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка,  Облако

----------

Alex_oit (15.04.2020), amerlin (02.07.2020), baliar (23.04.2020), cntkf (22.04.2020), Drugoy (18.04.2020), Nell* (16.04.2020), PIRG (15.04.2020), raxmet (15.04.2020), treker666 (16.04.2020), Лианелла (22.04.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8   1С:Предприятие 8 Бухгалтерия для Казахстана   версия 3.0.33.5 от 08.04.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) :   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление БАЗОВАЯ:   *ссылка1*….. *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) БАЗОВАЯ:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0  версия 2.0.33.1 от 14.04.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) :   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление БАЗОВАЯ:   *ссылка1*….. *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) БАЗОВАЯ:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*



* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0.  версия 2.0.19.2 от 05.02.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) :   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*



* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 2.0  версия 2.0.19.3  от  14.04.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница для Казахстана  конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана, редакция 2.2" версия 2.2.4.3  от  14.04.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

golto (13.11.2020), valery110 (24.07.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0.  версия 2.0.20.1 от 28.04.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) :   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Groznyi (16.12.2020), valery110 (24.07.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.6 от 30.04.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.6 от 30.04.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

----------

Alpamys (05.09.2020), amerlin (02.07.2020), Chuvakoff (12.05.2020), cntkf (01.05.2020), Corall (08.05.2020), DarkSnik13 (14.05.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), dd444dd (04.05.2020), Drugoy (03.05.2020), IPAS (23.05.2020), journey (12.05.2020), karaulaga (22.07.2020), kvvline (12.05.2020), L.O.R.N (05.05.2020), miromaks21 (16.05.2020), Nell* (01.05.2020), raxmet (01.05.2020), Yxrain (13.10.2020), Ерж (27.12.2020), Лианелла (04.05.2020), Эльмирочка2907 (24.06.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.33.2 от 01.05.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.33.2 от 01.05.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

----------

Alpamys (05.09.2020), baurzhan1403 (10.05.2020), bob2113 (14.05.2020), cntkf (04.05.2020), DarkSnik13 (14.05.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), dd444dd (04.05.2020), dimson2 (07.05.2020), Drugoy (03.05.2020), Front бух (19.05.2020), GRGR.PLVK (12.08.2020), journey (12.05.2020), kvvline (12.05.2020), miromaks21 (16.05.2020), Nell* (03.05.2020), raxmet (02.05.2020), Slon Dovolny (15.06.2020), zestq (13.05.2020), Лианелла (04.05.2020), Навья (15.08.2020)

----------


## cntkf

*1С-РЕЙТИНГ: НЕФТЕБАЗА 2.0*

обновление 2.0.44.1 https://www.upload.ee/files/11669910....44.1.rar.html

обновление 2.0.45.1 https://www.upload.ee/files/11669911....45.1.rar.html

обновление 2.0.46.1 https://www.upload.ee/files/11669912....46.1.rar.html

обновление 2.0.47.1 https://www.upload.ee/files/11669980....47.1.rar.html

обновление 2.0.48.1 https://www.upload.ee/files/11669981....48.1.rar.html

----------

dastantdk (05.09.2020), ikalichkin (13.05.2020), KashDKN (08.06.2020), popenko (11.05.2020), raxmet (11.05.2020)

----------


## cntkf

*1С-РЕЙТИНГ: НЕФТЕБАЗА 3.0*

обновление 3.0.1.109 http://wdfiles.ru/j5iD

обновление 3.0.2.4 	http://wdfiles.ru/nhrM

обновление 3.0.2.5 http://wdfiles.ru/nhrL

обновление 3.0.2.11 http://wdfiles.ru/nhrG

обновление 3.0.2.13 http://wdfiles.ru/nhrK

обновление 3.0.4.3 	http://wdfiles.ru/nhrI

обновление 3.0.4.6 	http://wdfiles.ru/nhrN

----------

DakenKey (08.06.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), ikalichkin (13.05.2020), kzyxf (15.06.2020), raxmet (14.05.2020), rus-stam (11.06.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.7 от 26.05.2020*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.33.7 от 26.05.2020*
Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка, Облако

----------

666Rebel666 (26.05.2020), Alpamys (05.09.2020), alryzh (16.09.2020), amerlin (02.07.2020), Ane4ka1C (26.11.2020), bela_papa (08.06.2020), Chuvakoff (05.07.2020), cntkf (14.06.2020), Corall (15.06.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), Drugoy (26.05.2020), Freemason (01.06.2020), gimmisv (09.06.2020), IPAS (20.06.2020), Nell* (27.05.2020), NeveDimchik (17.08.2020), phdmagix (24.07.2020), raxmet (26.05.2020), rednomads (27.05.2020), restep (04.06.2020), shamkin (03.06.2020), treker666 (27.05.2020)

----------


## sbs_kz

> Выпущен релиз (2.0.19.1) для конфигурации “ Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0
> Поделитесь плиз у кого есть


http://katvin.com/?aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuM...mZmM=&hide=yes

----------

dastantdk (05.09.2020), Marlan (12.06.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.3 от 16.06.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.3 от 16.06.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако

-----------------------------------------------------------------
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 не ниже 8.3.15.1830.

У меня, к сожалению, репак 8.3.15 x86 отказался работать,  **.dt*  нет.

----------

Alpamys (05.09.2020), amerlin (02.07.2020), bekaaktau (17.06.2020), Chuvakoff (05.07.2020), cntkf (18.06.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), difussion (20.06.2020), IPAS (20.06.2020), JuventasNux (07.07.2020), karaulaga (22.07.2020), maxximulusa (23.06.2020), nadezhda_n_b (12.08.2020), Nell* (17.06.2020), Platinum3005 (30.07.2020), raxmet (17.06.2020), rednomads (17.06.2020), shamkin (17.06.2020), Slon Dovolny (16.07.2020), treker666 (17.06.2020), Алексей68 (22.06.2020), Надеж_да (18.06.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.35.3 от 16.06.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Chuvakoff (05.07.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), SemenD (22.07.2020), Slon Dovolny (16.07.2020), Алексей68 (22.06.2020), бэйби шарк (06.02.2021), Надеж_да (18.06.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.4 от 01.07.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка,  Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.4 от 01.07.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка,  Облако

----------

AlexTarasov (10.08.2020), Alpamys (05.09.2020), amerlin (02.07.2020), Chuvakoff (05.07.2020), cntkf (03.07.2020), Corall (01.07.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), dimus_lug (21.07.2020), Divener (16.07.2020), Drugoy (01.07.2020), Freemason (02.07.2020), GRGR.PLVK (07.08.2020), IPAS (03.07.2020), JuventasNux (07.07.2020), Makalu (02.07.2020), MERIDIAN_trade (02.07.2020), nadezhda_n_b (12.08.2020), Nell* (03.07.2020), NeveDimchik (17.08.2020), Platinum3005 (30.07.2020), raxmet (01.07.2020), SemenD (22.07.2020), treker666 (02.07.2020), Навья (18.08.2020), Эльмирочка2907 (02.07.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.35.4 от 01.07.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (03.07.2020), Corall (01.07.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), dimus_lug (21.07.2020), Eliador (09.07.2020), karaulaga (22.07.2020), Kysssa (08.08.2020), maxximulusa (12.07.2020), MERIDIAN_trade (02.07.2020), Nell* (21.07.2020), Platinum3005 (07.08.2020), Ruska123 (14.08.2020), SemenD (22.07.2020), Slon Dovolny (16.07.2020), Эльмирочка2907 (02.07.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.5 от 10.08.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
*Файл пустой базы *.dt*: Ссылка,  Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.5 от 10.08.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
*Файл пустой базы *.dt*: Ссылка,  Облако

----------

666Rebel666 (12.08.2020), AlexTarasov (12.08.2020), Alex_oit (14.10.2020), Alpamys (05.09.2020), amerlin (08.02.2021), belud (21.08.2020), Chuvakoff (10.09.2020), cntkf (14.08.2020), dastantdk (05.09.2020), difussion (14.08.2020), dimson2 (12.08.2020), Drugoy (12.08.2020), GRGR.PLVK (12.08.2020), JuventasNux (24.08.2020), Marlan (18.08.2020), nadezhda_n_b (17.08.2020), NeveDimchik (17.08.2020), Platinum3005 (25.09.2020), rednomads (19.08.2020), Sanzharik (12.08.2020), Slon Dovolny (13.08.2020), topridder (13.08.2020), treker666 (12.08.2020), valery110 (15.08.2020), vegaline (13.08.2020), X-myRzA (16.09.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.6 от 08.09.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка,  Облако

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана БАЗОВАЯ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.6 от 08.09.2020*

Обновление: Ссылка, Облако
Файл конфигурации: Ссылка, Облако
Файл пустой базы *.dt: Ссылка,  Облако

----------

666Rebel666 (09.09.2020), AlexTarasov (13.10.2020), amerlin (08.02.2021), Azalor (29.09.2020), baurzhan1403 (12.09.2020), Chuvakoff (10.09.2020), cntkf (11.09.2020), Corall (09.09.2020), dd444dd (18.09.2020), dimson2 (15.09.2020), dimus_lug (10.09.2020), Drugoy (10.09.2020), hmelevvs (14.09.2020), JuventasNux (14.09.2020), karaulaga (01.10.2020), kvvline (22.09.2020), Makalu (12.09.2020), mtbprom (10.09.2020), nadezhda_n_b (21.09.2020), Platinum3005 (25.09.2020), raxmet (09.09.2020), rimmel78 (09.09.2020), root7 (12.09.2020), Slon Dovolny (17.09.2020), treker666 (14.09.2020), vegaline (09.09.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.35.6 от 08.09.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

bobyor (25.01.2021), karaulaga (01.10.2020), nurnurnur (05.10.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  версии с 3.0.24.2 от 27.12.2018  по  3.0.35.6 от 08.09.2020  (обновления)* 

AccountingKz_3_0_35_6_08092020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_35_5_10082020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_35_4_01072020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_35_3_16062020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_33_7_26052020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_33_6_30042020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_33_5_08042020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_33_4_17022020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_33_3_04022020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_33_2_09012020.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_32_1_03102019.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_31_2_29082019.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_30_1_24072019.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_29_1_13062019.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_28_2_21052019.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_27_3_30042019.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_26_1_31032019.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_25_2_28012019.zip
AccountingKz_3_0_24_2_27122018.zip

----------

Drugoy (02.10.2020), gnomrush30000 (23.11.2020), nadezhda_n_b (06.11.2020), thekz (16.09.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 версии с 2.0.28.2 31.01.2019 по  2.0.33.2 от 01.05.2020  (обновления)* 

AccountingKz_2_0_33_2_01052020.zip
AccountingKz_2_0_33_1_14042020.zip
AccountingKz_2_0_32_1_31012020.zip
AccountingKz_2_0_31_2_22082019.zip
AccountingKz_2_0_30_2_15072019.zip
AccountingKz_2_0_30_1_26062019.zip
AccountingKz_2_0_29_3_20032019.zip
AccountingKz_2_0_29_2_21022019.zip
AccountingKz_2_0_28_2_31012019.zip

----------

Drugoy (02.10.2020), nadezhda_n_b (06.11.2020), thekz (16.09.2021), ескендир (09.12.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8   конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 версии с  2.0.17.8 от 04.02.2019 до 2.0.19.6 от 20.07.2020  (обновления)* 

HRMKZ_2_0_19_6_20072020.zip
HRMKZ_2_0_19_4_30042020.zip
HRMKZ_2_0_19_3_14042020.zip
HRMKZ_2_0_19_1_31012020.zip
HRMKZ_2_0_18_5_15082019.zip
HRMKZ_2_0_18_3_16042019.zip
HRMKZ_2_0_18_1_18032019.zip
HRMKZ_2_0_17_8_04022019.zip


* 1С:Предприятие 8   конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версии с  3.0.6.8 от 31.01.2019 до 3.0.6.13 от 07.05.2019  (обновления)* 

HRMKZ_3_0_6_8_31012019.zip
HRMKZ_3_0_6_11_11032019.zip
HRMKZ_3_0_6_13_07052019.zip


* 1С:Предприятие 8   конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версии с  3.1.1.20 от 28.02.2019 до 3.1.1.62 от 01.05.2020  (обновления)* 

HRMKZ_3_1_1_62_08092020.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_61_07072020.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_59_22052020.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_58_04052020.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_56_03032020.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_55_04022020.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_51_09012020.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_48_25112019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_45_03102019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_39_29082019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_38_31072019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_37_01072019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_33_30052019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_31_07052019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_28_25042019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_25_01042019.zip
HRMKZ_3_1_1_20_28022019.zip

----------

Drugoy (02.10.2020), miromaks21 (06.10.2020), thekz (16.09.2021), ескендир (09.12.2020)

----------


## rumhum

*КУФИБ 3.1.10.6 от 29.09.2020*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/37NR/4rr6R21GQ

*ЗУП 3.1.1.65 от 01.10.2020*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/299G/4fkeHe1Ej

*1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и бюджетирование для Казахстана. Все обновления*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3z84/aHXgt4SKu

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана. Все обновления*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Pe5/2PyedcPsB

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана. Все обновления*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/joKY/BccSBJbzq

----------

Alex_oit (14.10.2020), bekaaktau (06.10.2020), Drugoy (04.10.2020), Dserge (17.10.2020), likmd (25.11.2020), miromaks21 (06.10.2020), mr_alone (28.10.2020), rednomads (06.10.2020), thekz (16.09.2021), ескендир (09.12.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.7 от 12.10.2020*
Обновление: *ссылка*, *облако*
Файл конфигурации: *ссылка*,  *облако*
Выгрузка пустой ИБ: *ссылка*, *облако*

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.7 от 12.10.2020*
Обновление: *ссылка*, *облако*
Файл конфигурации: *ссылка*,  *облако*
Выгрузка пустой ИБ: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

666Rebel666 (14.10.2020), Alex_oit (14.10.2020), amerlin (08.02.2021), baurzhan1403 (14.10.2020), Chuvakoff (22.10.2020), cntkf (14.10.2020), Corall (14.10.2020), dimson2 (18.10.2020), dongluk (15.10.2020), Drugoy (14.10.2020), McQueen1980 (14.10.2020), Nell* (11.11.2020), PIRG (14.10.2020), raxmet (14.10.2020), Rinareg (30.04.2021), root7 (14.10.2020), SBVoshod (14.10.2020), Slon Dovolny (28.10.2020), vegaline (14.10.2020), WitaL (28.10.2020), ескендир (09.12.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.72 от 29.09.2020* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.7 от 12.10.2020* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (14.10.2020), Hasbro (26.08.2021), tsvyak07 (27.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.35.7 от 12.10.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.35.7 от 12.10.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.72 от 29.09.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

dongluk (15.10.2020), Hasbro (26.08.2021), Makalu (14.10.2020), Platinum3005 (06.11.2020), root7 (14.10.2020)

----------


## StAlf

*1С:Предприятие 8 Дополнение для прикладного решения “Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0”*

Дополнение к версии 3.0.35.7 «Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0».*Скрытый текст*
Внешнее расширение для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версии 3.0.35.7

Архив содержит:

- EF_ИсправлениеОшибкиСоздан  яСФ.cfe

- Исправление ошибки ввода документа "Счет-фактура полученный" на основании документа "ЭСФ". При создании документа "Счет-фактура полученный" по данным документа "ЭСФ входящий" некорректно устанавливался признак "Сумма включает НДС".

Последовательность подключения расширения конфигурации:

1.Распаковать архив в любой каталог жесткого диска.

2.В режиме 1С:Предприятия в разделе "Администрирование" открыть форму "Печатные формы, отчеты и обработки". В форме перейти по гиперссылке "Расширения".

3.В открывшимся окне списка расширений необходимо нажать на кнопку "Добавить", в открывшемся окне предупреждения безопасности выбрать "Продолжить", в качестве файла выбрать файл расширения конфигурации из текущего комплекта дополнения.

4.После добавления расширения конфигурации в список расширений, в строке с добавленным расширением снять флажок "Безопасный режим", в противном случае расширение не будет использоваться.

5.Перезапустить систему по гиперссылке "Перезапустить" в окне списка расширений, либо другим способом.

Скачать Зеркало(8.37 KB)

----------


## ikalichkin

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.57* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.61* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.62* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.66* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.72* 

Обновление: *Ссылка*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.72* 

*CF-файл*

----------

DmVit (29.10.2020), LcHNextGen (19.10.2020), lserzhanl (09.11.2020), StAlf (17.10.2020), Розурия (05.12.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.8 от 19.10.2020*
Обновление  до  3.0.35.8: *ссылка*, *облако*
Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*
Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.8 от 19.10.2020*
Обновление  до  3.0.35.8: *ссылка*, *облако*
Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*
Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

Особая благодарность: *LcHNextGen*  ;)

----------

Alex_oit (26.10.2020), augusta (02.12.2020), Chuvakoff (22.10.2020), cntkf (20.10.2020), Corall (20.10.2020), dd444dd (25.10.2020), difussion (20.10.2020), dimson2 (21.10.2020), Drugoy (20.10.2020), Freemason (20.10.2020), GRGR.PLVK (11.11.2020), LcHNextGen (20.10.2020), Lyudmila681 (03.11.2020), maradom (17.11.2020), nadezhda_n_b (06.11.2020), Nell* (11.11.2020), Platinum3005 (06.11.2020), raxmet (20.10.2020), Slon Dovolny (28.10.2020), vegaline (20.10.2020), ескендир (09.12.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  версия 3.0.35.8 от 19.10.2020* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Alex_oit (26.10.2020), karaulaga (21.10.2020)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.35.8 от 19.10.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.35.8 от 19.10.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

Alex_oit (26.10.2020), Drugoy (23.10.2020), karaulaga (21.10.2020), raxmet (21.10.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 
версия 3.0.36.1 тестовая*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (30.10.2020)

----------


## Aibat1994

1С: Предприятие 8 конфигурация для государственных предприятийй Казахстана 2.0.19
https://yadi.sk/d/U2mldCwHSqKLTg

----------

ikalichkin (05.11.2020), LcHNextGen (14.01.2021)

----------


## Aibat1994

1С: Предприятие 8 Обновление для конфигурации гп для Казахстана
2.0.19.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5N1L/2K69euEJH
2.0.20.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2pE6/5jzvjksQv
2.0.20.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3F27/5jGaPusSP
2.0.21.1
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3nJu/5AcqG3ZwB
2.0.21.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/35ZN/zXLh24JtQ

----------

666Rebel666 (04.11.2020), BMWист (07.11.2020), ikalichkin (05.11.2020), LcHNextGen (09.11.2020), xvvx (19.11.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.9 от 12.11.2020*
Обновление  до  3.0.35.9: *ссылка*, *облако*
Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*
Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.9 от 12.11.2020*
Обновление  до  3.0.35.9: *ссылка*, *облако*
Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*
Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

amerlin (08.02.2021), azeraus (16.11.2020), baurzhan1403 (16.11.2020), cntkf (15.11.2020), Corall (14.11.2020), difussion (17.11.2020), Drugoy (14.11.2020), Freemason (16.11.2020), GRGR.PLVK (19.11.2020), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), raxmet (13.11.2020), root7 (14.11.2020), vegaline (20.11.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.35.9 от 12.11.2020* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (18.11.2020)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.35.9 от 12.11.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.35.9 от 12.11.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cbs. (17.11.2020), cntkf (18.11.2020), gnomrush3000 (26.11.2020), gnomrush30000 (23.11.2020), kzyxf (10.12.2020), ltany (16.12.2020), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), Slon Dovolny (20.11.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.10 от 02.12.2020*

Обновление  до 3.0.35.10: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.35.10 от 02.12.2020*

Обновление  до 3.0.35.10: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

AlexTarasov (09.12.2020), amerlin (08.02.2021), augusta (09.12.2020), baurzhan1403 (02.12.2020), Chuvakoff (11.01.2021), cntkf (04.12.2020), Corall (09.12.2020), difussion (02.12.2020), dimson2 (04.12.2020), dimus_lug (03.12.2020), Drugoy (02.12.2020), Freemason (04.12.2020), GRGR.PLVK (24.12.2020), LcHNextGen (04.12.2020), ltany (16.12.2020), olegator_79 (10.12.2020), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), raxa_raxa (14.12.2020), root7 (05.12.2020), Slon Dovolny (12.12.2020), topridder (12.12.2020), Yxrain (14.12.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.35.10 от 02.12.2020* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

augusta (09.12.2020), ltany (16.12.2020), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.35.10 от 02.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.35.10 от 02.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

dd444dd (21.12.2020), ltany (16.12.2020), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), poerpoer (07.12.2020), topridder (13.12.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.37.1 от 15.12.2020*

Обновление  до 3.0.37.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.37.1 от 15.12.2020*

Обновление  до 3.0.37.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

466 (21.12.2020), amerlin (08.02.2021), azeraus (16.12.2020), baurzhan1403 (16.12.2020), belud (02.01.2021), bobyor (25.01.2021), cntkf (17.12.2020), Corall (24.12.2020), dd444dd (21.12.2020), dimus_lug (16.12.2020), Drugoy (16.12.2020), GRGR.PLVK (23.12.2020), Iroquez (20.12.2020), LcHNextGen (23.12.2020), LloydK (21.12.2020), ltany (16.12.2020), Makalu (24.12.2020), olechka1975 (04.01.2021), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), raxmet (16.12.2020), rednomads (22.12.2020), root7 (15.12.2020), Slon Dovolny (27.12.2020), topridder (17.12.2020), ескендир (19.12.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.37.1 от 15.12.2020* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.10.10 
Включает конфигурацию "Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана", Версия 3.1.1.67
Включает конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", Версия 3.0.35.10.1 от 15.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

azeraus (16.12.2020), cntkf (17.12.2020), Drugoy (16.12.2020), ltany (16.12.2020), olechka1975 (04.01.2021), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), topridder (17.12.2020)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.37.1 от 15.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.37.1 от 15.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

cntkf (17.12.2020), GRGR.PLVK (23.12.2020), olechka1975 (04.01.2021), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), topridder (17.12.2020), ескендир (19.12.2020)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (03.01.2021), olechka1975 (04.01.2021), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), tsvyak07 (27.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана ПРОФ, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.38.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.38.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

aigar (01.01.2021), amerlin (08.02.2021), belud (02.01.2021), Chuvakoff (11.01.2021), cntkf (03.01.2021), Corall (06.01.2021), dimasik005 (17.01.2021), dimus_lug (01.01.2021), Drugoy (02.01.2021), eldorado (01.01.2021), GRGR.PLVK (05.01.2021), Makalu (02.01.2021), MuratSh (06.01.2021), olechka1975 (04.01.2021), phoenix_ip (05.01.2021), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), raxmet (01.01.2021), Razumnyy (07.01.2021), root7 (01.01.2021), Sandroid (06.01.2021), Slon Dovolny (09.01.2021), topridder (05.01.2021), tsvyak07 (27.01.2021), X-myRzA (07.01.2021), ескендир (18.01.2021), КОльга (07.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (03.01.2021), olechka1975 (04.01.2021), Platinum3005 (08.01.2021), tsvyak07 (27.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

baurzhan1403 (06.01.2021), cntkf (03.01.2021), LcHNextGen (05.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (03.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

cntkf (04.01.2021), LcHNextGen (05.01.2021), MERIDIAN_trade (13.01.2021), phoenix_ip (05.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Нефтебаза", редакция 2.0  версии  c  2.0.39.2 от 03.03.2018г по 2.0.49.2 от 06.05.2020*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, редакция 2, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 31.12.2020*

Файл обновления 2.4.4.80: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

root7 (13.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

cntkf (13.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (15.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.81 от 14.01.2021* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 31.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.19.6 от 20.07.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 31.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.19.6 от 20.07.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

amerlin (08.02.2021), cntkf (29.01.2021), MERIDIAN_trade (25.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.80 от 31.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

bekaaktau (01.02.2021), cntkf (29.01.2021), MERIDIAN_trade (25.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 31.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.19.6 от 20.07.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

cntkf (29.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.81 от 14.01.2021* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл пустой базы (.dt) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.80 от 31.12.2020* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (29.01.2021), LcHNextGen (19.01.2021), MERIDIAN_trade (25.01.2021), topridder (25.01.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.38.1 от 01.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 29.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.68 от 30.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.80 от 31.12.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1с83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.19.6 от 20.07.2020*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

cntkf (29.01.2021), GRIVUS1569 (28.01.2021), MERIDIAN_trade (25.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.34.1 от 27.01.2021*

Обновление  до 2.0.34.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.34.1 от 27.01.2021*

Обновление  до 2.0.34.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

ab777 (18.02.2021), cbs. (28.01.2021), cntkf (28.01.2021), Corall (07.04.2021), difussion (27.01.2021), Drugoy (27.01.2021), eldorado (28.01.2021), GRGR.PLVK (28.01.2021), GRIVUS1569 (28.01.2021), Hipnosis (28.01.2021), kvvline (29.01.2021), LcHNextGen (28.01.2021), miromaks21 (02.02.2021), mr_alone (29.01.2021), raxmet (28.01.2021), root7 (28.01.2021), Slon Dovolny (28.01.2021), treker666 (28.01.2021), Виктор76 (27.01.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.1.69 от 26.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.34.1 от 27.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (29.01.2021), GRIVUS1569 (28.01.2021), kvvline (29.01.2021), mr_alone (29.01.2021), tsvyak07 (28.01.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

466 (04.02.2021), amerlin (26.04.2022), belud (28.01.2021), cbs. (10.02.2021), cntkf (29.01.2021), Corall (29.01.2021), dd444dd (11.02.2021), diabolos84 (11.08.2022), Drugoy (29.01.2021), eldorado (28.01.2021), GRGR.PLVK (29.01.2021), han_51 (23.02.2021), Hipnosis (28.01.2021), Iroquez (31.01.2021), LcHNextGen (03.02.2021), Makalu (12.02.2021), mr_alone (29.01.2021), Nell* (28.01.2021), Notafoe (29.01.2021), Platinum3005 (01.02.2021), raxmet (29.01.2021), root7 (28.01.2021), rusALK (12.12.2021), Slon Dovolny (29.01.2021), vegaline (29.01.2021), Эльмирочка2907 (25.02.2021)

----------


## serg_n1

*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана. Все обновления*
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4Pe5/2PyedcPsB

можете ЗУП повторить страница недоступна

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.39.1 от 28.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление для перехода с Базовой:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.39.1 от 28.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление для перехода с Базовой:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.34.1 от 27.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Зарплата и кадры государственного учреждения", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.16.134 от 30.01.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*




* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.1.69 от 26.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. Версия 2.0.21.1 от 28.01.2021*

Файл конфигурации (cf.):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана  Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.83 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.83 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, редакция 2; Модуль "Бюджетирование", версия 2.4.4.83 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.21.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (03.02.2021), LcHNextGen (03.02.2021), maxximulusa (03.02.2021), mr_alone (05.02.2021), root7 (02.02.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", редакция 3.1   Версия 3.1.13.2  от 03.02.2021* 
Включает конфигурацию "Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана", Версия 3.1.1.69
Включает конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", Версия 3.0.39.1

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (03.02.2021), maxximulusa (03.02.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Внешняя обработка для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версий  2.0.34.1. и 3.0.39.1. - ВыгрузкаВXMLЗаявленияОВвоз  Товаров.epf  от 03.02.2021*

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

466 (04.02.2021), GRGR.PLVK (04.02.2021)

----------


## 666Rebel666

> а где же сама форма 328.00?


Внешняя обработка для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версий  2.0.34.1. и 3.0.39.1.
Выгрузка В XML Заявления О Ввозе Товаров.epf  от 03.02.2021, форма 328.00

Скачивать при помощи USD

----------


## letvipdep

* Внешняя обработка для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версий  2.0.34.1. и 3.0.39.1. - ВыгрузкаВXMLЗаявленияОВвоз  Товаров.epf  от 03.02.2021*

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## Сергей_Z

Приветствую
Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 2.0	2.0.21.2 
поделитесь пожалуйста )

Сам нашёл, может надо кому 
https://turbo.to/gskkjp7p0tnt.ht...domain=turb.cc

----------

SBVoshod (09.02.2021), X-myRzA (15.02.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* Внешняя обработка для конфигурации "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана" версий  2.0.34.1. и 3.0.39.1. - ВыгрузкаВXMLЗаявленияОВвоз   Товаров.epf  от 03.02.2021*

*ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", редакция 2.7  версия 2.7.17.2 от 08.02.2021*
Включает типовую конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0, Версия 2.0.34.1
Включает типовую конфигурацию "Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 2.0, Версия 2.0.20.1 от 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.2 от 10.02.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.2: *ссылка*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.2 от 10.02.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.2: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

Alex_oit (12.02.2021), amerlin (26.04.2022), belud (11.02.2021), Chuvakoff (22.02.2021), cntkf (12.02.2021), Corall (12.02.2021), dd444dd (11.02.2021), difussion (11.02.2021), Drugoy (11.02.2021), GoldenScrew (25.02.2021), han_51 (23.02.2021), LcHNextGen (12.02.2021), mr_alone (16.02.2021), Nell* (11.02.2021), NeveDimchik (13.05.2021), olechka1975 (18.02.2021), Platinum3005 (12.02.2021), PycJIaH (13.02.2021), raxmet (11.02.2021), rednomads (11.02.2021), root7 (11.02.2021), slawaforum (13.02.2021), Sulta (11.02.2021), topridder (12.02.2021), X-myRzA (15.02.2021), КОШМАРИК (12.02.2021), Эльмирочка2907 (28.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, редакция 1.3, версия 1.3.21.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление до 1.3.21.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

cntkf (24.02.2021), karakesek4 (19.02.2021), root7 (14.02.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.39.2 от 10.02.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление для перехода с Базовой:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 Версия 2.0.34.1 от 27.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.1.69 от 26.01.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. Версия 2.0.21.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (cf.):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана  Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.85 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.83 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, редакция 2; Модуль "Бюджетирование", версия 2.4.4.83 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", редакция 1.3 Версия 1.3.21.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", редакция 2.7  версия 2.7.17.2 от 08.02.2021*
Включает типовую конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0, Версия 2.0.34.1
Включает типовую конфигурацию "Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 2.0, Версия 2.0.20.1 от 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 Версия 3.1.13.3 от 22.02.2021*
Включает конфигурацию "Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана", Версия 3.1.1.69
Включает конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", Версия 3.0.39.2 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

Krick13 (06.04.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.39.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Переходник с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.39.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.39.2 от 10.02.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Переходник с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.39.2 от 10.02.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 1.3.21.1 от 28.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.34.1 от 21.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 2.0.34.1 от 21.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.69 от 20.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.81 от 14.01.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

topridder (28.02.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана  Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.85 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (02.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1С:Документооборот КОРП для Казахстана", редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.4.1 от 10.07.2020*

Обновление до 2.0.4.1: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

LcHNextGen (04.03.2021), root7 (02.03.2021), serega_ks (19.01.2022), Slon Dovolny (04.03.2021)

----------


## eldorado

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.1.1.70

----------

666Rebel666 (03.03.2021), LcHNextGen (05.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, редакция 2.4, Версия 2.4.4.85 от 17.02.2021*

Файл обновления 2.4.4.85: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

LcHNextGen (05.03.2021), rednomads (05.03.2021), root7 (04.03.2021), Slon Dovolny (04.03.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.1.70 от 03.03.2021 * 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

LcHNextGen (10.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.3 от 09.03.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.3: *ссылка*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.3 от 09.03.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.3: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

466 (11.03.2021), amerlin (26.04.2022), Chuvakoff (10.03.2021), cntkf (11.03.2021), Corall (12.03.2021), difussion (09.03.2021), diman_d (05.04.2021), dimus_lug (10.03.2021), Drugoy (10.03.2021), eldorado (09.03.2021), LcHNextGen (10.03.2021), letvipdep (09.03.2021), NeveDimchik (13.05.2021), Platinum3005 (25.03.2021), PycJIaH (19.03.2021), raxmet (10.03.2021), root7 (15.03.2021), Sandroid (17.03.2021), Slon Dovolny (11.03.2021), Sulta (17.03.2021), vegaline (10.03.2021), X-myRzA (12.03.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана",  редакция 3.0   Версия 3.0.39.3 от 09.03.2021 * 

Обновление:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*  

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 

Обновление для перехода с Базовой:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1*…..*ссылка2*

----------

augusta (18.03.2021), cntkf (11.03.2021), dimus_lug (10.03.2021), NeveDimchik (13.05.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.39.3 от 09.03.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.39.3 от 09.03.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.70 от 03.03.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.85 от 01.02.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

cntkf (16.03.2021), difussion (11.03.2021), dimus_lug (15.04.2021), raxmet (11.03.2021), root7 (15.03.2021), topridder (12.03.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.4 от 23.03.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.4: *ссылка*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.4 от 23.03.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.4: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

amerlin (26.04.2022), Asisdes (25.03.2021), baurzhan1403 (28.03.2021), Chuvakoff (14.04.2021), cntkf (27.03.2021), difussion (25.03.2021), diman_d (05.04.2021), dimus_lug (25.03.2021), karakesek4 (05.04.2021), LcHNextGen (25.03.2021), Makalu (26.03.2021), NeveDimchik (13.05.2021), olegator_79 (13.04.2021), Platinum3005 (25.03.2021), PycJIaH (26.03.2021), raxmet (25.03.2021), rednomads (26.03.2021), rusALK (12.12.2021), Sandroid (03.04.2021), Slon Dovolny (26.03.2021), treker666 (25.03.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.39.4 от 23.03.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление для перехода с базовой версии:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (27.03.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*  1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.86  от 24.03.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* 

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* 

*  1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.86  от 23.03.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (30.03.2021), Slon Dovolny (31.03.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 Версия 3.1.13.5 от 30.03.2021*
Включает конфигурацию "Зарплата и управление персоналом для Казахстана", Версия 3.1.1.70
Включает конфигурацию "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", Версия 3.0.39.4

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана"   Версия 1.6.5.7  от  02.04.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

vegaline (05.04.2021)

----------


## Drugoy

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0
Версия 2.0.34.2 (обновление от 06.04.2021) TYT

----------

raxmet (07.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.34.2 от 06.04.2021*

Обновление  до 2.0.34.2: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*



*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.34.2 от 06.04.2021*

Обновление  до 2.0.34.2: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

dd444dd (19.04.2021), dimus_lug (07.04.2021), Drugoy (07.04.2021), han_51 (10.05.2021), LcHNextGen (13.04.2021), lora_021 (01.05.2021), miromaks21 (28.09.2021), Platinum3005 (12.04.2021), PycJIaH (09.04.2021), raxmet (08.04.2021), Slon Dovolny (08.04.2021), Лианелла (08.04.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0  Версия 2.0.34.2  от  06.04.2021 * 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Лианелла (03.06.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая", редакция 2.0  Версия 2.0.34.2  от  06.04.2021 * 

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Лианелла (03.06.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.39.4 от 23.03.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.39.4 от 23.03.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.86 от 24.03.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.86 от 23.03.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

miromaks21 (20.04.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.5 от 09.04.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.5: *ссылка*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.5 от 09.04.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.5: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

amerlin (26.04.2022), Chuvakoff (14.04.2021), cntkf (14.04.2021), Corall (14.04.2021), dd444dd (19.04.2021), difussion (11.04.2021), dimus_lug (09.04.2021), Drugoy (12.04.2021), han_51 (10.05.2021), karakesek4 (13.04.2021), Nell* (12.05.2021), olegator_79 (13.04.2021), Platinum3005 (12.04.2021), raxmet (09.04.2021), Rinareg (10.04.2021), rusALK (12.12.2021), Slon Dovolny (21.04.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*  1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.39.5  от  09.04.2021 * 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление для перехода с базовой:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Nell* (12.05.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.6 от 13.04.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.6: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

amerlin (26.04.2022), Chuvakoff (14.04.2021), dimus_lug (13.04.2021), Freemason (20.04.2021), LcHNextGen (13.04.2021), Nell* (12.05.2021), NeveDimchik (14.05.2021), raxmet (13.04.2021), Slon Dovolny (21.04.2021), vegaline (14.04.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.39.5 от 09.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.39.5 от 09.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.34.2 от 06.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 2.0.34.2 от 06.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 1.3.21.2 от 05.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, Версия 1.6.5.7 от 01.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.21.3 от 06.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

dimus_lug (21.04.2021), raxmet (13.04.2021), svra (16.02.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.7 от 21.04.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.7: *ссылка*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*[/url], *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.39.7 от 21.04.2021*

Обновление  до 3.0.39.7: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

AlexTarasov (13.05.2021), amerlin (26.04.2022), Asisdes (27.04.2021), baurzhan1403 (22.04.2021), bekaaktau (02.06.2021), Best1a (21.05.2021), Chuvakoff (23.04.2021), cntkf (22.04.2021), Corall (22.04.2021), dd444dd (26.04.2021), dimus_lug (22.04.2021), Drugoy (22.04.2021), ertyjd (30.04.2021), GRGR.PLVK (29.04.2021), karakesek4 (10.05.2021), kvant_k (23.04.2021), LcHNextGen (22.04.2021), mnaleks (16.11.2021), Nell* (12.05.2021), NeveDimchik (14.05.2021), oksi (10.06.2021), Platinum3005 (22.04.2021), raxmet (22.04.2021), rednomads (21.04.2021), rusALK (12.12.2021), sergo421 (22.04.2021), Slon Dovolny (26.04.2021), topridder (14.05.2021), Varchun (06.05.2021), vegaline (26.04.2021), VipNil (28.04.2021), XMAxbIt (26.04.2021), zestq (29.07.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.34.3 от 27.04.2021*

Обновление  до 2.0.34.3: *ссылка*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*



*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.34.3 от 27.04.2021*

Обновление  до 2.0.34.3: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

AlexTarasov (13.05.2021), azeraus (28.06.2022), Best1a (21.05.2021), cntkf (28.04.2021), difussion (28.04.2021), dimus_lug (28.04.2021), Drugoy (28.04.2021), GRGR.PLVK (29.04.2021), kvvline (13.05.2021), lora_021 (01.05.2021), loreyra (28.04.2021), maxximulusa (10.10.2021), miromaks21 (28.09.2021), raxmet (28.04.2021), Slon Dovolny (07.11.2021), zestq (29.07.2021)

----------


## LcHNextGen

*ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, версия 2.4.4.87 от 20.04.2021*

Новое в версии 2.4.4.87

Порядок обновления

Шаблон конфигурации (CF + Обновление): *скачать, зеркало*



_отдельная благодарность Kot358 за предоставленные материалы_

----------

cntkf (29.04.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*  1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.87 от 30.04.2021* 

Установка: *ссылка* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.39.7 от 21.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.39.7 от 21.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.71 от 19.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.87 от 21.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

cntkf (05.05.2021), oksi (10.06.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.34.3 от 27.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 2.0.34.3 от 27.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 1.3.21.3 от 28.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.87 от 20.04.2021*

У с т а н о в к а -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.21.4 от 28.04.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.39.8  от  27.05.2021 г.*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.39.8  от  27.05.2021 г.*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

hamman_almaty (15.08.2021), oksi (10.06.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.39.8 от 27.05.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.39.8 от 27.05.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3 | зеркало4

----------

amerlin (26.04.2022), oksi (10.06.2021), Platinum3005 (10.06.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.89 от 02.06.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "1С:ERP Управление предприятием 2 для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.89 от  02.06.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана"   Версия 1.6.6.1  от  21.05.2021*

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.40.1 от 24.06.2021*

Файл обновления: *ссылка*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.40.1 от 24.06.2021*

Файл обновления: *ссылка*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *ссылка*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *ссылка*, *облако*

----------

amerlin (26.07.2021), Asisdes (03.09.2021), baurzhan1403 (27.06.2021), bekaaktau (31.07.2021), belud (25.06.2021), BMWист (25.06.2021), Chuvakoff (14.09.2021), cntkf (28.06.2021), Corall (03.08.2021), dd444dd (29.06.2021), difussion (24.06.2021), diman_d (10.08.2021), izar83 (02.07.2021), karakesek4 (04.07.2021), karaulaga (01.07.2021), LcHNextGen (19.08.2021), lordali (13.10.2021), miromaks21 (05.08.2021), mnaleks (16.11.2021), Nell* (01.07.2021), olechka1975 (13.09.2021), olegator_79 (11.07.2021), Platinum3005 (01.07.2021), raxmet (25.06.2021), Sandroid (13.08.2021), Slon Dovolny (07.11.2021), valdis_pel (11.11.2021), Varchun (09.09.2021), X-myRzA (12.08.2021), Zvezda2004 (19.09.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.40.1  от  24.06.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление для перехода с базовой:  *ссылка* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 


*1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.13.8  от 23.06.2021 * 

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 


*1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.91  от 22.07.2021* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана"   Версия 1.6.6.2  от 28.07.2021*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление  Базовая:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана    Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана ", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.91  от 21.07.2021*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление  Базовая:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

difussion (25.08.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.40.1 от 24.06.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.40.1 от 24.06.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для ГУ Казахстана, редакция 4.0, версия 4.0.28.1 от 20.08.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

cntkf (24.08.2021), karinkamarinka (11.10.2021), Kozinak (23.08.2021), LcHNextGen (23.08.2021), raxmet (21.08.2021), алекс79 (13.09.2021), гаини (13.01.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1C:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.1.73 от 27.08.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

cntkf (31.08.2021), Erkanat79 (16.09.2021), ertyjd (18.09.2021), raxmet (28.08.2021), X-myRzA (23.10.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1C:Розница для Казахстана", редакция 2.3, версия 2.3.3.1 от 03.09.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

7UpEugen (21.09.2021), ertyjd (18.09.2021), Lexxxtasy (23.09.2021), maxximulusa (27.11.2022), Tim23 (16.09.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.1.73 от  27.08.2021*

Обновление :   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница для Казахстана  Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана, редакция 2.3" версия 2.3.3.1 от 03.09.2021*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.73 от 27.08.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Розница для Казахстана, Версия 2.3.3.1 от 03.09.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

Achiless1988 (19.12.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.40.2 от 17.09.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.40.2 от 17.09.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

ALTIcat (24.10.2021), amerlin (26.04.2022), cbs. (02.12.2021), Chuvakoff (20.09.2021), cntkf (21.09.2021), Corall (18.09.2021), dd444dd (21.09.2021), Drugoy (18.09.2021), ertyjd (18.09.2021), fortevirt (27.10.2021), Freemason (20.09.2021), GRGR.PLVK (22.09.2021), kairtel (27.09.2021), LcHNextGen (14.12.2021), Leon76 (15.11.2021), lordali (13.10.2021), MERIDIAN_trade (06.10.2021), miromaks21 (23.01.2022), mnaleks (16.11.2021), nadezhda_n_b (23.09.2021), NeveDimchik (08.10.2021), Notafoe (28.09.2021), Platinum3005 (19.10.2021), raxmet (18.09.2021), rednomads (20.09.2021), rusALK (12.12.2021), Slon Dovolny (07.11.2021), valdis_pel (11.11.2021), X-myRzA (23.09.2021), Лианелла (19.10.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей для Казахстана    Конфигурация "Управление торговлей для Казахстана ", редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.92  от 30.09.2021*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление  Базовая:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (02.10.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.92  от 05.10.2021*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

karaulaga (09.10.2021), MERIDIAN_trade (06.10.2021)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.40.2 от 17.09.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.40.2 от 17.09.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.92 от 30.09.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.4.4.92 от 30.09.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cbs. (02.12.2021), cntkf (16.10.2021), han_51 (14.01.2022), karaulaga (09.10.2021), Leon76 (13.02.2022), MERIDIAN_trade (06.10.2021), raxmet (09.11.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.41.1 от 15.12.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.41.1 от 15.12.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

Alexandr_2 (28.12.2021), amerlin (26.04.2022), baurzhan1403 (17.12.2021), bekaaktau (14.01.2022), Chuvakoff (22.12.2021), cntkf (17.12.2021), Corall (28.12.2021), dd444dd (23.12.2021), difussion (19.12.2021), Drugoy (16.12.2021), green-service (30.12.2021), GRGR.PLVK (21.12.2021), Leon76 (13.02.2022), NeveDimchik (21.12.2021), Platinum3005 (12.01.2022), raxmet (17.12.2021), rednomads (20.12.2021), Sandroid (23.12.2021), vadik552 (17.12.2021)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.41.1  от  15.12.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление для перехода с базовой:  *ссылка* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 


* 1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.1.77 от  15.12.2021*

Обновление :   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt) :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

dd444dd (23.12.2021), Leon76 (13.02.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0  Версия 3.0.41.2  от  29.12.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление для перехода с базовой:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 


* 1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.1.78 от  29.12.2021*

Обновление :   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 


* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация "1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана", редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.15.2  от 30.12.2021 * 

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Leon76 (13.02.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.41.1 от 15.12.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.41.1 от 15.12.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.77 от 15.12.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

Leon76 (13.02.2022), topridder (02.02.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

*1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана", версия 2.4.4.96  от 05.01.2022* 

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

cntkf (07.01.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.96 от 05.01.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.96 от 30.12.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cntkf (19.01.2022), freeman74 (20.01.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.35.1 от 25.01.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *скачать*, *облако*



*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.35.1 от 25.01.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации *.CF: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка *.DT: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

bekaaktau (27.01.2022), cntkf (26.01.2022), Drugoy (26.01.2022), Leon76 (13.02.2022), raxmet (26.01.2022), Slon Dovolny (28.01.2022), vadik552 (26.01.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.35.1 от  25.01.2022* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление для перехода с базовой:  *ссылка1* *ссылка*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация «1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана», редакция 2.7версия 2.7.18.1  от 25.01.2022 * 

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Leon76 (13.02.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0 версия 2.0.35.1 от  25.01.2022* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление для перехода с базовой:  *ссылка1* *ссылка*

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 конфигурация «1С-Рейтинг: Комплексное управление финансами и Бюджетирование для Казахстана», редакция 3.1 версия 3.1.15.6  от 02.02.2022 * 

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 


* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана", редакция 1.3  версия 1.3.22.1 от 02.02.2022* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8 Конфигурация "Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана", ред. 2.0. версия 2.0.22.2 от 03.02.2022* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2*


* 1С:Предприятие 8   Конфигурация "Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1  Версия 3.1.1.79  от  26.01.2022*

Обновление :   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):   *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) :  *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

Leon76 (13.02.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.41.2 от 29.12.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.41.2 от 29.12.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.78 от 29.12.2021*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.35.1 от 25.01.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 2.0.35.1 от 25.01.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

amerlin (26.04.2022), azamat292628 (08.06.2022), freeman74 (21.02.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.79 от 26.01.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.22.1 от 31.01.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 1.3.22.1 от 02.02.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.22.2 от 03.02.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), raxmet (06.02.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8 Розница для Казахстана  Конфигурация "Розница для Казахстана, редакция 2.3" версия 2.3.3.3 от 07.02.2022*

Обновление:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

Обновление Базовая:   *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.35.2 от 17.02.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.35.2 от 17.02.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), bekaaktau (12.03.2022), cbs. (18.02.2022), cntkf (17.05.2022), dimus_lug (18.02.2022), Drugoy (17.02.2022), Erkanat79 (10.03.2022), green-service (17.02.2022), Haser (03.03.2022)

----------


## letvipdep

* 1С:Предприятие 8  Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 2.0   Версия 2.0.35.2 от  17.02.2021* 

Обновление:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление для перехода с базовой:  *ссылка* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf):  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt): *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Обновление Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Файл конфигурации (.cf) Базовая:  *ссылка1* *ссылка2* 

Новая чистая база (.dt) Базовая: *ссылка1* *ссылка2*

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерский учет для государственных учреждений Казахстана, редакция 4.0, версия 4.0.28.5 от 14.01.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), LcHNextGen (05.03.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерский учет для государственных предприятий Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.28.1 от 11.01.2021*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), LcHNextGen (05.03.2022)

----------


## Drugoy

1С:Предприятие 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для Казахстана", редакция 3.0 
Версия 3.0.41.3
Обновление TYT, чистая база TYT

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.41.3 от 14.03.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.41.3 от 14.03.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), bekaaktau (16.03.2022), Chuvakoff (15.03.2022), cntkf (15.03.2022), Drugoy (15.03.2022), LcHNextGen (15.03.2022), NeveDimchik (16.03.2022), Platinum3005 (29.04.2022), rednomads (15.03.2022), Slon Dovolny (16.03.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.35.2 от 17.02.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 2.0.35.2 от 17.02.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Розница для Казахстана, Версия 2.3.3.3 от 07.02.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Розница для Казахстана (базовая), Версия 2.3.3.3 от 07.02.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.41.3 от 14.03.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.41.3 от 14.03.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), baurzhan1403 (15.03.2022), Chuvakoff (18.04.2022), raxmet (15.03.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый день. Может кто нибудь выложить расширение 1С контаргент Казахстан?


*Контрагент для Казахстана*

1) Без действующей подписки ИТС не работает.

2) Пожалуйста, просим в родственной ветке: *1С: Предприятие ПОПРОШАЙКА для Казахстана*

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), mtbprom (11.05.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, редакция 1.6, версия 1.6.7.4 от 06.04.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Управление торговлей для Казахстана, редакция 3.4, версия 3.4.4.98 от 06.04.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

a.bisekeev (21.12.2022), azamat292628 (08.06.2022), cntkf (13.04.2022), Slon Dovolny (16.05.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*1С:Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, редакция 2.4, Версия 2.4.4.98 от 05.04.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

a.bisekeev (22.12.2022), azamat292628 (08.06.2022), cntkf (13.04.2022), Dserge (20.06.2022), kishhh (20.05.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.42.1 от 18.05.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.42.1 от 18.05.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), BAJIEHTuH (15.06.2022), belud (18.05.2022), Chuvakoff (08.06.2022), cntkf (19.05.2022), dd444dd (27.05.2022), dimus_lug (23.05.2022), Drugoy (18.05.2022), kishhh (18.05.2022), Nadezhda56 (07.06.2022), Nell* (20.05.2022), Platinum3005 (29.07.2022), raxmet (18.05.2022), rednomads (18.05.2022), restep (19.05.2022), Slon Dovolny (24.05.2022), vadik552 (24.05.2022), Yuliya_C (20.05.2022), Лианелла (09.06.2022), Эльмирочка2907 (05.07.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.42.1 от 18.05.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.42.1 от 18.05.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.97 от 18.03.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.98 от 05.04.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, Версия 1.6.7.4 от 06.04.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.98 от 06.04.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

azamat292628 (08.06.2022), cntkf (23.05.2022), rusALK (02.01.2023)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.1 от 08.06.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.1 от 08.06.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

Chuvakoff (29.07.2022), cntkf (10.06.2022), dd444dd (12.06.2022), Drugoy (09.06.2022), Dserge (10.06.2022), kishhh (17.06.2022), mtbprom (17.06.2022), NeveDimchik (12.06.2022), Platinum3005 (29.07.2022), raxmet (09.06.2022), Slon Dovolny (10.06.2022), Лианелла (09.06.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.36.1 от 10.06.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 2.0, версия 2.0.36.1 от 10.06.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

cntkf (13.06.2022), dd444dd (12.06.2022), raxmet (11.06.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.42.1 от 18.05.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.42.1 от 18.05.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.97 от 18.03.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.98 от 05.04.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, Версия 1.6.7.4 от 06.04.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.98 от 06.04.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.43.2 от 07.07.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.43.2 от 07.07.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.81 от 15.04.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.82 от 06.06.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cntkf (13.06.2022), Drugoy (13.06.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.43.1 от 06.06.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.43.1 от 06.06.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.36.1 от 10.06.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 2.0.36.1 от 10.06.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.101 от 16.06.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.100 от 26.05.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление производственным предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 1.3.23.1 от 13.06.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговым предприятием для Казахстана, Версия 2.0.22.3 от 16.06.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

azamat292628 (11.08.2022), Kairat85 (29.11.2022), karaulaga (27.06.2022), raxmet (21.06.2022), svra (21.06.2022), Лианелла (11.07.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.2 от 07.07.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.2 от 07.07.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

AlexTarasov (18.08.2022), azamat292628 (11.08.2022), baurzhan1403 (11.07.2022), belud (04.08.2022), BMWист (08.07.2022), Chuvakoff (29.07.2022), cntkf (08.07.2022), Corall (01.08.2022), Drugoy (08.07.2022), Iroquez (12.07.2022), LcHNextGen (11.07.2022), Nell* (09.12.2022), NeveDimchik (13.07.2022), Platinum3005 (29.07.2022), raxmet (08.07.2022), rednomads (09.07.2022), Sandroid (31.07.2022), Slon Dovolny (12.07.2022), vadik552 (08.07.2022), Лианелла (11.07.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.43.2 от 07.07.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.43.2 от 07.07.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

azamat292628 (11.08.2022), baurzhan1403 (11.07.2022), cntkf (13.07.2022), Corall (01.08.2022), han_51 (10.08.2022), Лианелла (11.07.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.3 от 10.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.43.3 от 10.08.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

AlexTarasov (18.08.2022), azamat292628 (11.08.2022), belud (10.08.2022), cntkf (11.08.2022), Corall (16.09.2022), dimus_lug (10.08.2022), Nell* (07.11.2022), NeveDimchik (01.09.2022), Platinum3005 (13.10.2022), Slon Dovolny (14.08.2022), svra (10.08.2022), vadik552 (26.08.2022), Лианелла (28.09.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.43.3 от 09.08.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.43.3 от 09.08.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

azamat292628 (11.08.2022), baurzhan1403 (11.08.2022), cntkf (11.08.2022), Лианелла (28.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Конфигурация "1C:Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана", редакция 3.1, версия 3.1.1.84 от 09.09.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

Raia (26.10.2022), Лианелла (28.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.44.1 от 27.09.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.44.1 от 27.09.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

baurzhan1403 (27.09.2022), cntkf (27.09.2022), Corall (10.10.2022), dd444dd (03.10.2022), dimus_lug (29.09.2022), LcHNextGen (28.09.2022), maxximulusa (04.10.2022), Nell* (07.11.2022), NeveDimchik (04.11.2022), Platinum3005 (13.10.2022), raxmet (28.09.2022), Slon Dovolny (28.09.2022), Stitch (04.11.2022), vadik552 (07.10.2022), Ерж (11.10.2022), Каир (28.09.2022), Лианелла (28.09.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.84 от 09.09.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Розница для Казахстана, Версия 2.3.5.1 от 12.09.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.103 от 28.08.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.103 от 28.08.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cntkf (02.10.2022), freeman74 (11.10.2022), rusALK (02.01.2023), Лианелла (28.09.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.44.1 от 27.09.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.44.1 от 27.09.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cntkf (02.10.2022), freeman74 (11.10.2022), КОШМАРИК (03.10.2022), Лианелла (28.09.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.45.1 от 01.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.45.1 от 01.11.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*,  *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

666Rebel666 (02.11.2022), akhomer (02.11.2022), azamat292628 (02.11.2022), bekaaktau (02.12.2022), belud (02.11.2022), Chuvakoff (02.11.2022), cntkf (02.11.2022), Corall (09.11.2022), Drugoy (01.11.2022), eldorado (15.11.2022), karaulaga (09.11.2022), maxximulusa (15.11.2022), mmpo (14.11.2022), mr_alone (02.11.2022), Nell* (07.11.2022), NeveDimchik (04.11.2022), Platinum3005 (02.11.2022), raxmet (02.11.2022), rednomads (02.11.2022), X-myRzA (08.11.2022), Лианелла (05.11.2022)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.45.1 от 01.11.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.45.1 от 01.11.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.104 от 26.10.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.85 от 20.10.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.104 от 31.10.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

azamat292628 (06.12.2022), cntkf (03.11.2022), dongluk (29.12.2022), raxmet (03.11.2022), ringoh (25.12.2022), rusALK (02.01.2023), Лианелла (05.11.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.45.2 от 05.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.45.2 от 05.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

Alex_oit (07.12.2022), azamat292628 (06.12.2022), belud (10.12.2022), Chuvakoff (06.12.2022), dongluk (29.12.2022), Drugoy (06.12.2022), Platinum3005 (06.01.2023), raxmet (06.12.2022), Slon Dovolny (11.12.2022), Sulta (08.12.2022), vadik552 (07.12.2022), X-myRzA (09.12.2022), Yerik (03.01.2023)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.45.2 от 05.12.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.45.2 от 05.12.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Розница для Казахстана, Версия 2.3.6.1 от 01.12.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление нашей фирмой для Казахстана, Версия 1.6.8.2 от 29.11.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cntkf (06.12.2022), dongluk (29.12.2022), han_51 (05.01.2023), vadik552 (07.12.2022)

----------


## ikalichkin

*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.46.1 от 30.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Переход с базовой версии: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*


*Бухгалтерия для Казахстана базовая, редакция 3.0, версия 3.0.46.1 от 30.12.2022*

Файл обновления: *скачать*, *облако*

Файл конфигурации: *скачать*, *облако*

Чистая ИБ выгрузка: *скачать*, *облако*

----------

a.bisekeev (09.01.2023), AlexTarasov (11.01.2023), baurzhan1403 (31.12.2022), bekaaktau (04.01.2023), belud (03.01.2023), cntkf (03.01.2023), dimus_lug (01.01.2023), Drugoy (31.12.2022), enjeru (31.12.2022), JuventasNux (06.01.2023), mtbprom (04.01.2023), NeveDimchik (10.01.2023), Platinum3005 (06.01.2023), raxmet (31.12.2022), rednomads (02.01.2023), Slon Dovolny (13.01.2023), topridder (07.01.2023), X-myRzA (03.01.2023), Лианелла (02.01.2023)

----------


## rumhum

*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана, Версия 3.0.46.1 от 30.12.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Обновление перехода с базовой -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Бухгалтерия для Казахстана Базовая, Версия 3.0.46.1 от 30.12.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Комплексная автоматизация для Казахстана, Версия 2.4.4.105 от 15.12.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая база .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом для Казахстана, Версия 3.1.1.87 от 30.12.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3


*1c83: Управление торговлей для Казахстана, Версия 3.4.4.105 от 14.12.2022*

Обновление -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Конфигурация .cf -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

Чистая базая .dt -> скачать | зеркало | зеркало2 | зеркало3

----------

cntkf (03.01.2023), NeveDimchik (10.01.2023), rusALK (02.01.2023), Yerik (03.01.2023), Лианелла (02.01.2023)

----------

